
Mercurial Oxidation Plan: Using Rust in Mercurial - oblio
https://www.mercurial-scm.org/wiki/OxidationPlan
======
headhuntermdk
So what happens to the people use tier 2 or tier 3 platforms such as *BSD,
Illumos, etc when python is much more widely supported than rust[0]?

[0] [https://forge.rust-lang.org/platform-support.html](https://forge.rust-
lang.org/platform-support.html)

